# Added A Bristlenose Pleco With My Betta



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i just came back from the pet store and picked up a baby Bristlenose Pleco lol thought it would be a nice touch to my tank =)


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

and i would also appreciate if someone would tell me a little info about them because i don't know much about them 

most important how do i feed them


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

What size tank do you have? They shouldn't be kept in tanks under 10 gallons. They get to be 3-5 inches. They eat sinking foods like algae wafers--Omega One is a good brand with lots of quality ingredients.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

hedgehog said:


> What size tank do you have? They shouldn't be kept in tanks under 10 gallons. They get to be 3-5 inches. They eat sinking foods like algae wafers--Omega One is a good brand with lots of quality ingredients.


i have a 10g tank


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear. The tropical fish keeping fish profiles are a good place to start researching: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/bristlenose-pleco/


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

here is a picture


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45462&stc=1&d=1326250390


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't keep them in tanks under 20g, 30g being better. These have an average size of 4-6in, Clown Plecos are the smaller ones. Don't worry though, pet stores never know what Plecos should be in, just like Bettas 

Remember to pick up fresh veggies and algae wafers for your new pet


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Plecos enjoy having driftwood to chew on. It helps with digestion. While they can survive on algae wafers they really need green in their diets. Cut zucchini is a good treat.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

iv herd they like to eat stuff like broccoli lettuce sticks and stuff but is it ok to drop a piece of broccoli in my tank that has my betta and tetras ?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have tetras and a betta, I suspect the pleco has probably overstocked your tank. I'd do an extra water change a week to make up for it. 

Your tetras may try to nibble the vegetables, your betta will most likely ignore it. It won't harm either of them as long as you remove the veges after 24 hours.


----------

